# Anyone Live in a Manufactured Home Park? (Mobile Home)



## Kitties

I'll be 55 next year and would like to buy a home in an all adult park. I like my apartment but it seems like the best solution for me. I don't want someone to have the key to my home for the rest of my life and I'll never buy a regular house again. Did that, hated it.

I know places have pet restrictions but I know a woman who does cat rescue in my town. She bought in a park that has a "one pet" policy. Told them she had one cat, moved in with two and now has three. Also she said a woman in her park has six indoor cats. I don't think they can enforce a policy with indoor cats only. I only have two at this time.

Any experiences good and bad regarding anything about living in an all adult park?


----------



## oldman

We own a mobile home in Florida that we come and go to. It is a 55 and over park. Until last year, we were a co-op, which meant the park was resident owned. Some company came by and made us an offer we could not refuse, so we sold the park, but it remains a park today and will for at least the next 9 years. (It was a 10-year deal.) No complaints. None. Resident are permitted to have one dog under 40 ponds and leashed, if outside. Two pussy cats, if kept inside. The park has 394 units and we are 95% happy with what we have. Plenty of activities, if you want to join in, or not. Check it out.


----------



## Lee

I live in a mobile home community. Mostly adult but a few families have kids.

First of all I have never understood why "trailer park trash" came into being a saying. Our park is clean and well run with the exception of two neighbors across the street that occasionally clash but you can find that anywhere. It provides for our Sunday afternoon entertainment.

You can get the "feel" of a place by just driving around and talking to the residents and talk they will. In mobile home communities people are generally more receptive to strangers who ask "what's it like to live here?" When I finally found the place I wanted it felt like home already as we had gotten to know a lot of people in the park who knew we were looking. Matter of fact one of the residents told me about the place we eventually bought.

Because there is that community feeling I feel safe in letting our neighbors know where the spare key is hidden. People just seem to pull together more. Potlucks, campfires, coffee or drinks. It's just a neighborly feeling, not like when I lived in the city and people just waved in passing.

It's a different way, if you are the type that enjoys people you will like it. If you are more of a loner you won't. It's not for everyone.


----------



## Pappy

Our home is in a very nice park with plenty to do at the clubhouse. There are about 500 homes in our community and we are unique due to the fact we own our own land. No landlord or rent. We pay taxes on our property, which is very reasonable and have all city services. Our house is backed up to the woods and in between we have a drainage canal with lots of wildlife.


----------



## oldman

Pappy...Where in Florida is this?


----------



## Pappy

Palm Bay, oldman. East coast off I-95. It is called Palm Bay Colony. I'm sure if you google it, you'll get all kinds of info. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## oldman

I was just being curious. Our home is in Clearwater on the Gulf coast. Warmer down there than up here in PA. I'll be heading down soon.


----------



## LogicsHere

My parents had owned a manufactured home (not two trailers mounted together) in a retirement community up in Toms River, NJ. It was a cute little 2-bedroom house with a sunroom. They had a clubhouse they could go to with a pool and bocci courts, etc., but they never did. The HOA was minimal, only $200 a year.


----------



## Debby

If I could find a trailer park like either of the two pictured above, I'd be thrilled to move in when I find this place too much to keep up with.  So far though, the trailer parks I've seen in the areas that I would like to settle before the retirement lodge, are just not as nice as the above locations.  Not by a long shot.  More like 'trailer trash' caliber and after this nice little place, I don't know if I could ever do it and I know my husband would kick up a real fuss.  As it is, I mentioned to him today on our walk, that we should be thinking about moving in about five years, so we'll deal with the situation then.  

He did kind of mope though when I said that to him, but I told him to 'suck it up' because I intended to bring it up annually just because planning is better at this age than leaving everything to the Fates!  They aren't always kind to old folks who make no plans you know.  At least that's my feeling.


----------



## Denise1952

Kitties said:


> I'll be 55 next year and would like to buy a home in an all adult park. I like my apartment but it seems like the best solution for me. I don't want someone to have the key to my home for the rest of my life and I'll never buy a regular house again. Did that, hated it.
> 
> I know places have pet restrictions but I know a woman who does cat rescue in my town. She bought in a park that has a "one pet" policy. Told them she had one cat, moved in with two and now has three. Also she said a woman in her park has six indoor cats. I don't think they can enforce a policy with indoor cats only. I only have two at this time.
> 
> Any experiences good and bad regarding anything about living in an all adult park?



I'm staying with my sister right now, and she bought a place in a Manf. Home Park and is regretting it.  I won't list all the reasons, and it is a beautiful park, but I would read ALL the rules for one thing, and also, we are looking into the fact that her home when she bought it 1 year ago, was assessed at 43,000.  Now, she get a deal from the Tax Assessor I guess it is, and her house has depreciated, according to them, 11,000 bucks.  Someone here may know why/how that could happen, especially when there's been no changes to the structure, and no one has actually come to look at the house, at all!


----------



## Pappy

Probably the same reason that some parks folks are almost giving their homes away, Denise. The rents keep going up, some as much as $600 per month and no one wants to pay that kind of money. We have the best of two worlds. We own our land, which keeps selling prices up, and it's not necessary to join HOA. But to use club house and pool, one must join at $35 a month.


----------



## Kitties

Thanks for your replies and pictures everyone. I know that all parks have rules and regulations. It's hard to know just how strictly they enforce them. Especially the pet one.

I don't care if the place depreciates. I'll pay cash and hope to never move again. I also know it seems to be much harder to raise space rents in parks that are 55+. I work with a woman who lives in an all ages. They raised the rent $100.00 from one month to the next during the house upswing of the 2000's. Had this been done to a senior park it probably would have hit the local news and paper.

I know one park in the area has a 2 pet policy. I also know it's not strictly enforced as another woman I work with told me her mother in law lived there and her neighbor had 4 small dogs. 

I've looked into another park in a good location for me if some day I don't have a car. The rent seems cheaper there and I asked the manager why. She explained the original owner passed away and put strict instructions in his will that his heirs were to keep the rents reasonable and not just raise them at their will.

Anyway, I keep looking and as I mentioned it just seems the best solution for me. I'd hate a nosy manager who was looking in my window trying to count my cats.


----------



## Kitties

Own the land would be great. There is only one in my county that I'm aware of. But it looks like all the homes are pretty old and I won't move to that town anyway due to the fire danger.


----------



## metasegue

*We've had a mobile (14x70) for 20 years (21K brand new). My twin sons tore it up but it was fixable. The furnace (Coleman) and all other appliances are original. Just be sure there's an adequate overhang on the roof so any moisture falls far from the walls and be aware that zero pitch plumbing requires good strainers in your kitchen sink. They're a great bargain actually. We own 7 rural acres so freedom and privacy are assured. We know a couple nearby neighbours we occasionally socialize with and can call for help, if necessary. It's wonderful Kitties.*


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

We also live in a 55+ manufactured home park.  We sold and moved from a 2700 sq ft 5 bdrm, 2 bath, 2 frm, 2 kit, dining on a quarter acre lot.  Taxes were $1400 annually, all upkeep was ours.  Pmts $750.  Utilities $350.  Now my rent is $615 including sewer, water, garbage, street sweeping, they take care of all upkeep on the prop.  We have more leisure time and my wife still has her garden.  We paid cash and because of the age of the home our prop taxes/fees is $6 annually.  Our electric bill averages $120 monthly with no heat pump (ROI is prohibitive to install one).   

 The prev owner installed 2 security doors, 100 year roof, dbl pane windows and all new bathroom fixtures.  We have installed all new appliances, new laminate flooring throughout and painted everything that doesn't move.  Not rich by any means but we live very comfortably on our income and savings.  Our children have received their inheritance and all are financially independent.  We socialize more and know more neighbors than ever compared to our old home state.  Seemed like everyone was 20-30 years younger and we/they couldn't relate.  Now we have more activities and have the same common interests as our neighbors.    

 Downsizing and frugality is less stressful and less expensive, as Satchel Paige said, "Don't look back. Something might be gaining on you."


----------



## Denise1952

Oh I love that quote SOP!!  Thank you for all the info as well.  I can't agree more on downsizing and frugality.  It's a must for me, but I've learned it is so much less stressful!! denise


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> Probably the same reason that some parks folks are almost giving their homes away, Denise. The rents keep going up, some as much as $600 per month and no one wants to pay that kind of money. We have the best of two worlds. We own our land, which keeps selling prices up, and it's not necessary to join HOA. But to use club house and pool, one must join at $35 a month.



I don't see where I answered this Pappy, so sorry.  But new news.  My sister just found out yesterday that the previous owner had a VA loan (I don't understand it all) and I think Jan said she was getting a discount or something.  When my sis bought the place, they hadn't pointed that out (and sis didn't ask) and it was probably in the fine-print.  Anyway, her assessment is the 11,000 less value.  Like I said, I don't understand it, but Jan gets a free re-assessment, and she might have the value come up a bit.  I sort of doubt it, but we'll see.  denise



Kitties said:


> Thanks for your replies and pictures everyone. I know that all parks have rules and regulations. It's hard to know just how strictly they enforce them. Especially the pet one.
> 
> 
> I don't care if the place depreciates. I'll pay cash and hope to never move again. I also know it seems to be much harder to raise space rents in parks that are 55+. I work with a woman who lives in an all ages. They raised the rent $100.00 from one month to the next during the house upswing of the 2000's. Had this been done to a senior park it probably would have hit the local news and paper.
> 
> I know one park in the area has a 2 pet policy. I also know it's not strictly enforced as another woman I work with told me her mother in law lived there and her neighbor had 4 small dogs.
> 
> I've looked into another park in a good location for me if some day I don't have a car. The rent seems cheaper there and I asked the manager why. She explained the original owner passed away and put strict instructions in his will that his heirs were to keep the rents reasonable and not just raise them at their will.
> 
> Anyway, I keep looking and as I mentioned it just seems the best solution for me. I'd hate a nosy manager who was looking in my window trying to count my cats.



Ditto, on the "thank you everyone", I somehow dropped the ball on this thread, so thank you Kitties for this response to folks.  Thank you much for the rest of your input as well Kitties, I'm like you, I want to get settled in a safe, clean neighborhood, and live out my days there



Kitties said:


> Own the land would be great. There is only one in my county that I'm aware of. But it looks like all the homes are pretty old and I won't move to that town anyway due to the fire danger.



I think I want to rent, I doubt I could actually buy something anyway, and renting leaves the big stuff to the landlord.  Hopefully, find a great landlord where I could stay as long as I wanted, or was able



metasegue said:


> *We've had a mobile (14x70) for 20 years (21K brand new). My twin sons tore it up but it was fixable. The furnace (Coleman) and all other appliances are original. Just be sure there's an adequate overhang on the roof so any moisture falls far from the walls and be aware that zero pitch plumbing requires good strainers in your kitchen sink. They're a great bargain actually. We own 7 rural acres so freedom and privacy are assured. We know a couple nearby neighbours we occasionally socialize with and can call for help, if necessary. It's wonderful Kitties.*



Thank you for this meta It's neat to learn how others are retiring, their ideas etc.  I can learn so much from you guys


----------



## LogicsHere

I believe there is a big difference between what a house is assessed at for tax purposes and what its for sale price is. Usually the taxes are based on a much lesser value. If the tax assessor has devalued the home for tax purposes then her taxes are lower.  That doesn't mean that the resale value of the home has dropped $11,000 although that depends on the real estate market in your area.


----------



## Denise1952

Right, on the "depends on real estate value", that much I kind of understand  I think her taxes are 500 per year.  She bit off a lot to chew here, and she has osteo arthritis, so I don't know how much longer her or I can keep the place up.  She is thinking about renting a place now.  She sort of rushed into this, but felt she had to since the old house was a piece of junk.  She would have ended up freezing.  Her other half left her money, and the house to sell.  It was very hard to sell, an old stucko with no, good insulation.  So she is way better off then she was, but her nor I know much about all the upkeep, no men in our lives to help us, any volunteers, :lofl:


----------

